# Tại sao nên dùng sáp ấm thay cho tinh dầu khi con ho đêm



## Ovixbaby (22/9/21)

Trời bắt đầu lạnh, đắt đầu mùa của Sáp ấm bảo vệ hô hấp Cucciolo như 1 vật bất ly thân của con. Quên gì thì quên chứ quên sáp ấm là mẹ lo lắng.

*Vì sáp ấm cho bé bảo vệ con xuất sắc khỏi:*
- Sổ mũi vì nhiễm lạnh
- Ho rũ rượi sáng sớm vì nhiễm lạnh
- Viêm họng vì nhiễm lạnh.
- Viêm phế quản vì nhiễm lạnh.






*Tại sao lại là sáp ấm mà không phải tinh dầu???*

- Đơn giản vì nếu tinh dầu nguyên chất, dùng trực tiếp lên da con, thì sau con dễ bị viêm da kích ứng. Đặc biệt con có yếu tố viêm da cơ địa thì càng dễ bị. ( có nghiên cứu nhé)
- Sáp ấm: dạng bào chế giúp bẫy được tinh dầu trên da, giảm tự bay hơi. Thời gian giữ ấm sẽ được kéo dài hơn rất nhiều. Ngủ đêm, sáng mẹ dậy vẫn thấy thơm.

- Nhờ khả năng bẫy tinh dầu, giảm sự bay hơi, nên nồng độ tinh dầu không cần cao, giảm được kích ứng da. Đồng thời sáp cũng chứa các thành phần dưỡng, nên ngừa dược kích ứng da bởi tinh dầu.






Mẹ sẽ thấy bất ngờ nếu nửa đêm nằm điều hòa hoặc trời lạnh: sáng sớm nửa đêm con ho rũ rượi, liên tục. Mẹ massage vào gam bàn chân, hầu ngực và lưng con. Trẻ ho đêm sẽ tự hết

Nếu nói tinh dầu tràm,thì các bác sĩ nhi Khoa ít tin dùng. Nhưng sáp ấm đã chinh phục được hầu hết các Bs. Nó tạo ra sự khác biệt rõ rệt so với các loại tinh dầu và các loại giữ ấm khác trên thị trường.






Khuyến mại thêm 1 số tác dụng đó là muỗi đốt, côn trùng cắn mẹ dùng cũng ok. Mụn sưng đau mẹ dung cũng ok. Nếu hơi ngạt, mẹ để gần mũi con cũng dễ thở hơn.






Hotline: 0348966862

Tư vấn miễn phí: Đăng nhập Facebook


----------



## thuphan001 (8/11/21)

CON HAY VÀO WEB ĐEN VÀ CHƠI GAME ONLINE, BỐ MẸ CÓ GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHƯA?
- Dịch Covid, các con phải học online trên máy tính, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được các bé truy cập máy tính làm gì và lên mạng xem những nội dung gì ?
- Thay vì học tập, rất nhiều con thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem YouTube ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web s** dù vô tình hay hữu ý





 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.





 #VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:





 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính





 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng





 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online





 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)





 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube





 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con





 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ





 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.





 Và nhiều tính năng khác





 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, #VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với #VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.





 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU





 Hotline: 0981.026.488
Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html


----------

